# This seem like a good deal to you?



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

See this? https://www.gorhambike.com/merchant/244/images/site/tcrc1_220w.jpg

A bike shop (in my area, not the link above) offered to sell me a brand new, 
unridden (I've seen it, it's pristine) Giant TCR C2 frame (the yellow one from
last year), fork and stem in my size for $400.

The drivetrain and wheels were apparently scavenged to build another bike and
the frame has been sitting around their shop for a while.

I wonder if this would be a good one to build up since I love my aluminum TCR2
from almost 5 years ago now. 

Should I jump on it or pass? How much have 2006 TCR frame/fork/stems been
going for in your locale? Haven't really checked ebay since I'm at work but...


----------



## jrogers1585 (Jul 11, 2006)

*go for it*

i ride the same frame as of 4 months ago and absolutly love it. previously rode an alum cannondale and the feel of the formula one carbon is great - light stiff and responsive. some people complain that they are twitchy on decents, but i have noticed. i paid $1200 full ultega. $400 sounds like a good deal though. maybe check e-bay to see what they are going for.


----------

